# Pasha



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

has gone to Somerset for a few days  
Her beau is a gorgeous young man :001_wub: and I met some of his 11 week old kittens too :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy holidays Pasha, hope you bring mummy back some beautiful souvenirs.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

tiny paws coming soon then hopefully


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Woo exciting times


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Enjoy your holiday Pasha, lets hope kittens will be along soon.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aww pasha it's time!!! 

I'm so excited for these babies! I know you've told me before Lynn, but what are you expecting?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MollyMilo said:


> Aww pasha it's time!!!
> 
> I'm so excited for these babies! I know you've told me before Lynn, but what are you expecting?


chocolate and lilac I think as both are chocolate carrying blue


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> chocolate and lilac I think as both are chocolate carrying blue


Ooh all that chocolate naughtiness!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_very exciting news._


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

More Siamese kittens for me to drool over, what a lucky girl I am.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Firedog said:


> More Siamese kittens for me to drool over, what a lucky girl I am.


You're not too far away to visit


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

It's about time we had some more babies on the way ... Happy holidays pasha


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Awww Pasha , thank goodness the weather has cooled down here for you my lovely ........ I hope both you and your beau , have the hots for each other , and we see some beautiful choc/ lilacs as a result ... Fingers crossed Lynn for a beautiful litter  ..... Out of interest have you used this stud before ??


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> chocolate and lilac I think as both are chocolate carrying blue


Far as I know chocolate can't carry black. If both carry dilute they are chocolate carrying lilac

Fingers crossed for beautiful bubs in 9 weeks


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Have a great holiday Pasha!!

Can't wait to see Pocket Pashas  :thumbsup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

spotty cats said:


> Far as I know chocolate can't carry black. If both carry dilute they are chocolate carrying lilac
> 
> Fingers crossed for beautiful bubs in 9 weeks


Mmm - interesting that as my ancient books say chocolate carrying blue - perhaps it would be more accurate to say they carry dilute


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah a lot of the old genetics books get the terminology wrong. SC is right blues can't carry black but they are dilute (so will only pass on dilute). No cat in fact carries 'blue' - if they are blue it's diluted black, and if they carry dilute when black it means they could give blues - but they don't actually carry blue. 

Odd how the old genetics are written up. My Birman book which is only 7 years old describes dilute as blue too, though they do clarify in the blurb on the front that they use the term blue as that is what a lot of breeders use, rather than the more correct term of dilute.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

my 'bible' was written in 1974  - the year I got my first Siamese baby, who coincidentally was related to the other boy who was available today


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

How exciting! May she have kittens as lovely as the beautiful babies of MaiTai and Rosie :001_wub:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Mmm - interesting that as my ancient books say chocolate carrying blue - perhaps it would be more accurate to say they carry dilute


Yes. They were probably confused as a chocolate can have seal or blue (if carrying dilute) kittens when mated to a seal - a seal carrying dilute if blue kittens are born.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spid said:


> Yeah a lot of the old genetics books get the terminology wrong. SC is right *blues can't carry black 0but they carry carry dilute*. No cat in fact carries 'blue' - if they are blue it's diluted black, and if they carry dilute when black it means they could give blues - but they don't actually carry blue.
> 
> Odd how the old genetics are written up. My Birman book which is only 7 years old describes dilute as blue too, though they do clarify in the blurb on the front that they use the term blue as that is what a lot of breeders use, rather than the more correct term of dilute.


Blues don't carry dilute, they are dilute. Ditto lilacs. But a blue can carry chocolate.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Mmm - interesting that as my ancient books say chocolate carrying blue - perhaps it would be more accurate to say they carry dilute


I asked an 'old' breeder friend, she said it's an older and easier term to use.

Not one I'd heard before, all my books refer to dilute or mention actual colours (fawn, lilac etc)


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> Blues don't carry dilute, they are dilute. Ditto lilacs. But a blue can carry chocolate.


Yep, changed it - was retyping very quickly last night before going to bed and didn't proof read. My bad.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

spotty cats said:


> I asked an 'old' breeder friend, she said it's an older and easier term to use.
> 
> Not one I'd heard before, all my books refer to dilute or mention actual colours (fawn, lilac etc)


Personally I don't think it is easier - I think it is confusing. As if you have 2 chocs with dilute mated they still won't give you blues, but are said to carry blue?

Much easier to understand which colours are diluted from what - IMPO.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> You're not too far away to visit


I thought you would never ask. I would love too come and play with Meezer kittens, I suppose it would be good from the socialisation point of view, mine not theirs, Would the smell of dog drive them crackers?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Firedog said:


> I thought you would never ask. I would love too come and play with Meezer kittens, I suppose it would be good from the socialisation point of view, mine not theirs, Would the smell of dog drive them crackers?


They won't mind doggy smells at all  We would love you to come and play once we have kittens and kittens are old enough 
Thank you all you genetic understanding people  I do think the term 'carrying dilute' makes it much easier to understand and I will admit my own confusion that blue kittens would not result from a mating of two cats 'carrying blue'.
I have spoken to the stud owner this afternoon and it seems that Pasha is enjoying her visit :ihih: - though she didn't like being in her own quarters overnight and trashed the place, chucking litter everywhere and moving her bedding into her water


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

spid said:


> Personally I don't think it is easier - I think it is confusing. As if you have 2 chocs with dilute mated they still won't give you blues, but are said to carry blue?
> 
> Much easier to understand which colours are diluted from what - IMPO.


I agree with you, and it confused me in this post  apparently you (general) know that blue doesn't mean blue but rather lilac, yet say it anyway. I don't think it could be any less straightforward

Naughty Pasha trashing her suite  perhaps happier being left with her man


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> They won't mind doggy smells at all  We would love you to come and play once we have kittens and kittens are old enough
> Thank you all you genetic understanding people  I do think the term 'carrying dilute' makes it much easier to understand and I will admit my own confusion that blue kittens would not result from a mating of two cats 'carrying blue'.
> I have spoken to the stud owner this afternoon and it seems that Pasha is enjoying her visit :ihih: - though she didn't like being in her own quarters overnight and trashed the place, chucking litter everywhere and moving her bedding into her water


Haha naughty Pasha!! I just love her 

You lucky lady firedog!!!! Are you hoping for a pocket pasha? 
These kittens will be so naughty :devil:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Haha naughty Pasha!! I just love her
> 
> You lucky lady firedog!!!! Are you hoping for a pocket pasha?
> These kittens will be so naughty :devil:


I so wish I could have one, I really do. The only one of my dogs that I know doesn't do cats is my eldest but she does do tiny animals. The others have never met a cat.

My youngest dog went out for her wee this morning and there were some sparrows on the path. I think they might have been fledglings. She chased them up the garden and they were flying really low and although she slipped on the way up the garden she caught one of the sparrows and came back to me with it in her mouth and either she dropped it or it hopped out of her mouth completely unharmed.

I am not sure whether I can get my head round litter trays at the moment, I think I could with solid poos. My dogs would love it, an all you can eat buffet.

One day, one day. Problem is you can't have one for a test run.

I'm really excited now.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hope Pasha is behaving herself lol, it is so exciting when they go to stud, those first two or three weeks seem like forever when waiting to see if they have pinked up etc. She will have some beautiful babies.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh what brilliant news, I hope she comes back pregnant.... I've come to somerset for a few days... I hope I don't come back pregnant... :blink: !!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hb-mini said:


> Oh what brilliant news, I hope she comes back pregnant.... I've come to somerset for a few days... I hope I don't come back pregnant... :blink: !!


hahahahahahahahaha :devil:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

spid said:


> hahahahahahahahaha :devil:


Hahaha! :001_tt2:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hb-mini said:


> Oh what brilliant news, I hope she comes back pregnant.... I've come to somerset for a few days... I hope I don't come back pregnant... :blink: !!


Ooooh errrr Mrs ....:blink: :ihih:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Ooooh errrr Mrs ....:blink: :ihih:


Definitely want my 3rd baby, but not yet! Think my OH would have something to say about it too... Especially considering he isn't in Somerset with me! Haha!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Lets hope they get Pasha...nate.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We are home - must have been the hottest day of the year and the drive was awful with roadworks all over the place. Pasha is now wandering around the house as if she's been away for months  and all the way home didn't stop telling me that she really, really wanted to stay with her new friend


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> We are home - must have been the hottest day of the year and the drive was awful with roadworks all over the place. Pasha is now wandering around the house as if she's been away for months  and all the way home didn't stop telling me that she really, really wanted to stay with her new friend


Has she got a twinkle in her eye? :wink:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

i wish my love life was as exciting as pashas lol


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> We are home - must have been the hottest day of the year and the drive was awful with roadworks all over the place. Pasha is now wandering around the house as if she's been away for months  and all the way home didn't stop telling me that she really, really wanted to stay with her new friend


What a little minx!! How long are we talking before we have a clue if she is pregnant!?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hb-mini said:


> What a little minx!! How long are we talking before we have a clue if she is pregnant!?


Around 3 weeks before she starts to 'pink up' - nipples become pinker and more pronounced


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Around 3 weeks before she starts to 'pink up' - nipples become pinker and more pronounced


3 weeks from today  or 3 weeks from the rendezvos with the lovely young man? 

Nipple watch!! 

I'm excited :w00t:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Nipple watch! Haha... Is on!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just for the record - I am not obsessed with checking her nipples


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Just for the record - I am not obsessed with checking her nipples


She'd be mortified to think we were discussing her nipples!
So sorry pasha  I forgot myself


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

I have to confess, if it was my queen and I was waiting... I think I'd get a little nipple obsessed! Just out of pure excitment...


----------

